# Need some opinions



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Was at Cabela's a couple of weeks ago and looked at a Heritage Arms Rough Rider.
SA .22 LR with a .22 mag cylider, 6" barrel.
They were asking $179.
Thought about it. Had the money in my pocket but decided not to.
Anyways, Santa laid $250 in gift cards on me so I figure it was a sign from heaven.
As I tend to be cautious in my firearm purchases I am wondering if anyone has had experience with these?
Have read a few reviews and for the price it seems to be a descent little gun, but online reviewers do tend to have a bias.
Not really thrilled with the safety on it but I can let it slide.
Opinions would be welcome.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a friend with one, she seems to like it but she hasn’t shot it all that much as of yet.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

If I had 250 burning a hole in my pocket I would Go for the Ruger SA 22 22 mag . 
Not saying the RR is bad but I’m a Ruger guy .


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pass on it, seriously. Run away from Heritage Arms. I bought one because it was pretty, Rosewood grips and black frame. It is a pretty gun but they are not worth the money. Right out of the box it has at least one misfire per cylinder. It fires pretty reliably if you take it apart, thoroughly clean and lube it and file all the machining burrs off everything. Hubby spent over an hour making mine functional but hasn't done the magnum cylinder yet. There are many other, better constructed revolvers on the market.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> Pass on it, seriously. Run away from Heritage Arms. I bought one because it was pretty, Rosewood grips and black frame. It is a pretty gun but they are not worth the money. Right out of the box it has at least one misfire per cylinder. It fires pretty reliably if you take it apart, thoroughly clean and lube it and file all the machining burrs off everything. Hubby spent over an hour making mine functional but hasn't done the magnum cylinder yet. There are many other, better constructed revolvers on the market.


I agree with the above.
Another downfall of this type "cowboy style" pistol is your ability to only load / unload one bullet at a time. A Smith & Wesson or Taurus type revolver that allows you to access the whole cylinder and dump all fired rounds at once and easily load new rounds is much more handy.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

But the cowboy style pistols are so cool , I find it very relaxing shooting one , they are my 
favorite action for plinking , shooting targets , deer hunting , and just banging around in the woods .
With the price of ammo these days it’s a good thing that it takes a little longer to load .
As long as I don’t have to tuck it in my shorts


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

How many others out there have actually owned one?
Picked up a Taurus .380 Spectrum and it pretty much turned me off to Taurus.
Not that its a bad gun. I maybe expected more from it than I should have.
Those darn Smith & Wessons and Rugers ruined me.
Still, its sitting in a holster in my right front pocket as I speak so it Ain't that bad.
It does conceal well.
The Rough Rider would pretty much be limited to popping tin cans. And it is a SA revolver.
Which is cool.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I gave up on off brands at this point , I’ve bought a few cheaper guns over the years 
and I’m always disappointed .
I bought a Taurus lever action it dident cost much 275 or so but I could of had a marlin for 400+- so I saved a few bucks 
a marlin lever action today is 800bucks and up my Taurus lever is still worth maybe 275 
I’ve been tempted to buy a rock island 1911 for cheep but I have a bunch of limbers ,colt , sig 1911 I don’t really need a bargain gun .


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

I’ve had a RR for almost 15 years now as a knock around farm gun that it don’t have to worry about getting beat up.
It’s a 6.5” barrel, I liked it so much I bought a 3.5” birds head grip Model - fits perfectly in the back pocket of my jeans.
About a year ago I bought a 4.75”.

I keep an empty shell under the hammer, that way I don’t have to fool with that stupid safety.
For comparison purposes I also have two Ruger Single Sixes. (And a number of center fire SA’s)

I have never had a problem with any of my Rough Riders. I keep the magnum cylinder in each one.


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

I have one, never had any issue with it, Well once I figured out it was a revolver that actually has a safety, weird. But always dependable and accurate.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I like my Ruger Wrangler I like that it has a true transfer bar and that it is dry fire safe 

I have shot a Heritage RR, it shot , I hit things , I was shooting 22lr , I don't know that I see much point to 22mag in a pistol yes you get about 150-200fps faster than 22lr but with a bullet designed to expand 300-500fps faster than that, they are starting to make pistol specific 22mag so that changes things some.

I have seen RR with quality issues at a local store , barrel not clocked right and the front sight was crooked because of it.

It comes down to is it for the fun of shooting with 22lr or are you looking for some thing specific with 22mag 

I think the Ruger Wrangler wins for me in the fun department


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Fishindude said:


> I agree with the above.
> Another downfall of this type "cowboy style" pistol is your ability to only load / unload one bullet at a time. A Smith & Wesson or Taurus type revolver that allows you to access the whole cylinder and dump all fired rounds at once and easily load new rounds is much more handy.


The whole cylinder comes out. Actually it pops out a bit too easy, IMO. Just dump and reload while it's out. Not at all like some Colts where you can access only one chamber at a time.

If I think about it I'll pull mine out tomorrow. It's still in the factory box.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

Having a 22WMR revolver gives me better ballistics than a 22LR out of a rifle in a much smaller package.
Good for varmints around the farm/homestead.
Now, for a city or suburban dweller a 22WMR handgun is not all that useful, I agree. 

For the rather large Norway rats that hang around the horse stables and attached feed room CCI 22WMR shot shells will give a good kill, a hit with CCI 22LR shot shells and they usually will run off and die some where else, and then stink for a few days.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

We have 3 of them including a Barkeep model.
The only thing I've noticed is the finish on one is flaking off at the edges.
They shoot fine though.
I have a Wrangler too, good gun, rock solid. I think the HRR is smoother though.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Went back to Cabela's after work today.
Checked out the RR and the Ruger Wrangler.
The Ruger is very sweet, but I picked up the RR.
I like the longer barrel and the two cylinders.
The.22 mag has always been one of my favorites.
The RR had Know where near the finish of the Wrangler and I can see myself picking one up sometime. Its a nice little gun.
My son has a Weatherby Vanguard in 6.5 Creedmoor that he wants to get rid of.
The gun is not even broken in yet, is butt squeezing accurate and has one of the sweetest triggers I ever pulled. We are still haggling price but should reach an agreement soon.
Being as I live in NY I may be able to take possession of the gun in a week or two.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Just an update.
Got my coupon from the county clerk, had the gun entered on my permit and was able to take possession of it earlier this month.
Because of a busy schedule and a heavy work load It sat for awhile before I could shoot it.
I have a small range in my backyard so I loaded up the cylinder and tried it out.
Six shots, pretty accurate.
Loaded up again, two shots, jammed all to hell.
Called Heritage Arms.
Took almost two weeks to get someone on the phone.
Lady said to send the gun back. I told her it was loaded and she told me to take it to a gunsmith to have it unloaded and ship it out.
So I asked, who's going to pay for this?
Lady said it was my problem.
Wrong thing to say.
Eventually she said to send in the receipt and they might take care of it.
Right.
Gunsmith got it unloaded and working ($25), so I figured Ill just hang on to it.
Put the .22mag cylinder in and tried it yesterday.
Did not fire on one or two chambers in several loading at first.
Finally fired all rounds towards the end.
Hopefully after a break in and a couple of good cleanings it will work the bugs out.
You definitely get what you pay for.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am not going to say it...... biting my tongue.

Seriously, give it a thorough cleaning and lubing before trying it again. It was advice I was given when I had problems with mine. The advice was heeded. Although it fires more reliably I still am leery about using it.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Go back to where you bought it and trade it on something decent.
You're gonna take a whipping on the $$ but at least you'll have something reliable.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wellbuilt said:


> If I had 250 burning a hole in my pocket I would Go for the Ruger SA 22 22 mag .
> Not saying the RR is bad but I’m a Ruger guy .


And the Ruger will have adjustable sights. A revolver without adjustable sights will have a sweet spot where it shoots to point of aim. Everything else is guess work.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I'll play with it, break it in, and get out of it what I can.
I do like a SA revolver. I do like the two cylinders. If it was a serious gun I'd be kind of upset but its only purpose is smacking cans.
If I ever pick up a DA .22 I will spend some serious money. Ruger and S&W are my favorites.
The next project is putting a new stock on my sxs.
Found an old woodwright whose work is incredible.
So is his price.
This is something to definitely hide from the wife.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it's a shame you have to go through such hassle to buy a tool 

also a shame it doesn't come ready to run

dry lube and some more rounds and hopefully it will run for you.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear you got a lemon.
We have 3 HRR including a Barkeep, and never had a problem with any of them
I have a Wrangler and a Single Six and of course the SS is the best of the bunch, but the HRRs are smooth as silk.
The finish on one of them is flaking off and seems to be paint maybe?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@Cornhusker, how old is yours? Mine is less than 10 years old and has been a pos from the day I bought it new.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> @Cornhusker, how old is yours? Mine is less than 10 years old and has been a pos from the day I bought it new.


I've had mine about 3 years, the Barkeep for 3 or 4 months and I'm not sure how long she's had hers, probably 15 years or so.
I wouldn't take one into combat, but for poking holes in paper and aluminum cans, they are a lot of fun.
The little Barkeep seems to have a lot better finish and just feels better built (I don't know if it's built any different, but it does feel better)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was using mine to pop squirrels. More than once I had to leave it lay outside after it misfired. I was just wondering if their workmanship had improved over the past few years.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 2/10/22 1:21 A.M. CST

I had so many dead fires with a Heritage .22 I got for free in a buy one get one free sale at a local gun shop that after 8 years of trying to use it as a varmit pistol that I finally accepted the fact that all the pistol cost me was my name on the paperwork from the gun shop and melted it down with my acetylene torch after buying a Smith & Wesson


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Angry about the misfires, not melting it down and buying a S&W.

Too bad you didn't take it in for one of those gun buyback programs. You could have got a downpayment for the S&W.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I finally got around to digging it out.















As you can see, the cylinder is easy to remove. It has to be if you want to change from lr to magnum. The magnum cylinder is the one still wrapped.


----------



## Jakko (11 mo ago)

I had one years ago. The barrel was pinned in place: no threads. A little shooting and it was loose. Cheaply made, lousy metalurgy. Don't wast your money.


----------

